# Major North American Skyline POLL



## canada_habs2004 (Nov 3, 2004)

Please pick FIVE of your favorite North American skylines. 




There have been various favorite top ten and top 5 north american skyline threads, but never in a poll, hopefully we can get lots of votes for this, as the more votes, the more accurate the poll


----------



## JARdan (Aug 21, 2004)

New York
Toronto
Seattle
Vancouver
Los Angeles


----------



## Azn_chi_boi (Mar 11, 2005)

what, no chicago? ^

NOw you will die!! :jk: 


Mine is Chicago, NYC, Toronto, SF, and.... either vancouver, seattle, Atlanta, houston, philly,or miami.

I'll pick vancouver, so its 3 US 2 Can.

also, no ATlanta on the poll... what a disgrce to the city of the state of the Peaches


----------



## JARdan (Aug 21, 2004)

LOL, sorry. I actually DID have Chicago selected before Seattle... however I started considering it's overall skyline and setting and it became less appealing. Don't get me wrong, it's still a magnificent skyline!


----------



## EdZed (Mar 29, 2005)

In no particular order:
NYC
Toronto
Vancouver
Calgary
Seattle


----------



## TB (Sep 11, 2002)

no order 

N.Y
Philly 
Seattle
Toronto
Chicago


----------



## Sirus (Feb 28, 2005)

minneapolis
vancouver
seattle
chicago
philly


----------



## ReddAlert (Nov 4, 2004)

NYC
Chicago
Toronto
Philadelphia
Miami


----------



## Wallbanger (Mar 8, 2005)

NYC
Toronto
Vancouver
Chicago
Seattle


----------



## pottebaum (Sep 11, 2004)

NYC
Chicago
Toronto
Seattle
Calgary [not sure why, really. Just appeals to me.]


----------



## Rip the Jacker (Aug 24, 2004)

skyline appearance

1. Chicago
2. New York City
3. Vancouver
4. Toronto
5. Minneapolis


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

Toronto
New York City
Chicago
San Francisco
Vancouver


----------



## Talbot (Jul 13, 2004)

1. New York, NY
2. Chicago, IL
3. San Francisco, CA
4. Houston, TX
5. Philadelphia, PA


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

Manhattan
Chicago
Philadelphia
Miami
Toronto

What a great list to choose from. I actually like all the skylines of the cities listed

I there was a 6th it would go to Montreal, San Francisco, Seattle, Los Angeles or Houston.


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

Manhattan 








Chicago








Filadelfia








Electric Miami


----------



## Booyashako (Sep 11, 2002)

Not in order:

Chicago
Toronto 
Vancouver
New York
Los Angeles


----------



## You are to blame (Oct 14, 2004)

a new toronto pano

Diffinately one of the top 5

*SCROLL----------------------------------------------------------------------->*


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

Damn, that is hot. :drool:


----------



## zergling (Jul 5, 2004)

I never realized Toronto had such a huge skyline, even though you'd have to view in a certain angle, but still, it's just so huge! BTW do all those buildings in that long stretch belong to downtown?


----------



## i_am_hydrogen (Dec 9, 2004)

New York

























Chicago
San Francisco (have a weak spot for it)
Toronto
Vancouver


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

zergling said:


> I never realized Toronto had such a huge skyline, even though you'd have to view in a certain angle, but still, it's just so huge! BTW do all those buildings in that long stretch belong to downtown?


Yes. That is what is considered downtown. (Greyed out area in this map)









The Blue Box area reveals this:









Outside of the downtown area, stubby highrises are abundant.


----------



## Blackbelt Jones (Apr 22, 2004)

Chicago...









NY









Seattle









Philly









LA


----------



## i_am_hydrogen (Dec 9, 2004)

^ I like that last LA photo. It's a bit blurry, but the tones of the buildings look really nice.


----------



## ironchapman (Jun 2, 2005)

Would have included Atlanta...*at this day and time* it is just as important/major as Miami's.

My Ranking:
1. Chicago
2. Montreal
3. (Atlanta would have gone here) Toronto
4. Dallas
5. NYC


*Atlanta should have been on there!!!!* :bash: --- :bash: --- :bash: --- :bash:


----------



## DrJoe (Sep 12, 2002)

You are to blame said:


> a new toronto pano
> 
> Diffinately one of the top 5
> 
> *SCROLL----------------------------------------------------------------------->*


wow, we finally have a pic the truely does Toronto justice.


----------



## jmancuso (Jan 9, 2003)

chicgo
new york (NY is the best at night though)
seattle
houston
philly
calgary
los angeles
montreal


----------



## lokinyc (Sep 17, 2002)

yup, no atlanta, same as on the other forum. I think I'll abstain from voting.

atlanta, ga should be on there!


----------



## You are to blame (Oct 14, 2004)

zergling said:


> I never realized Toronto had such a huge skyline, even though you'd have to view in a certain angle, but still, it's just so huge! BTW do all those buildings in that long stretch belong to downtown?


Its a continues strech of high and midrise right from the lake to just past bloor street following younge street, which is what's in the picture above.

the picture below is what is just behide the core, which you can't see from the waterfront as it is blocked by the really tall towers


----------



## You are to blame (Oct 14, 2004)

here is also toronto, east-west waterfront skyline


----------



## centralized pandemonium (Aug 16, 2004)

Not in any order

NYC
Toronto
Vancouver
Chicago
Seattle.


----------



## Talbot (Jul 13, 2004)

Those Toronto shots are awesome!


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

Chicago
NY
Toronto
SF
LA


----------



## rocky (Apr 20, 2005)

NY
Chicago
San F
Toronto
Phil


----------



## fredcalif (Dec 3, 2003)

SF
Toronto
LA
Seattle
Houston

and then I would say, Vancouver, Atlanta, Chicago and Dallas


----------



## JDRS (Feb 8, 2004)

New York
Toronto
Chicage
Seattle
Vancouver.


----------



## Hillis (Jan 28, 2004)

I wasn't paying attention and only picked one.

My 5 would have been NY, Chicago, Toronto, Montreal & Seattle


----------



## JARdan (Aug 21, 2004)

lokinyc said:


> yup, no atlanta, same as on the other forum. I think I'll abstain from voting.
> 
> atlanta, ga should be on there!


Wow... not only is the ATL skyline not very large, this picture makes it look even worse!


----------



## crazyjoeda (Sep 10, 2004)

No Order

NYC
Toronto
Vancouver
San Fran
Chicago


----------



## Rockefeller (Jan 1, 2005)

In order

1. NYC
2. Chicago
3. Toronto
4. Seattle
5. Vancouver


----------



## lokinyc (Sep 17, 2002)

you're kidding, right? That's a view of only Midtown Atlanta. Obviously 90% of the people here disagree with you as evidenced by the write-ins for Atlanta.


----------



## ironchapman (Jun 2, 2005)

Try these ATL pics:



































































How's that?


----------



## JARdan (Aug 21, 2004)

Honestly, I prefer every city's skyline on this poll before I do ATL's.


----------



## JARdan (Aug 21, 2004)

Except Miami and Boston.


----------



## ironchapman (Jun 2, 2005)

JARdan said:


> Honestly, I prefer every city's skyline on this poll before I do ATL's.


To each his own opinion, I guess.


I still think it should have at least been on there.


----------



## lokinyc (Sep 17, 2002)

yeah, I wasn't trying to forcefeed Atlanta down anyone's mouth, I don't even live there, but there's no denying it at least deserves to be on the list, but so do a lot of other cities.


----------



## canada_habs2004 (Nov 3, 2004)

I have to admit, Atlanta's skyline really doesn't look to impressive for a city its size. Calgary has a quarter of the population, it its skyline easily matches and beats Atlanta's skyline.

Calgary, ALTA


----------



## sdtj (Sep 11, 2003)

We have to many great skylines in NA for me to list.. I love them all..


----------



## ironchapman (Jun 2, 2005)

canada_habs2004 said:


> I have to admit, Atlanta's skyline really doesn't look to impressive for a city its size. Calgary has a quarter of the population, it its skyline easily matches and beats Atlanta's skyline.


For a metro of Atlanta's size (4.2 million or something close to that), you are right.

For a CITY of Atlanta's size (425,000), it has a better skyline than some cities that are 100,000+ larger than it.

Also, ATL's skyline is spread out along Peachtree Street because that's one of the only things it has to cluster around since it is not on a major body of water. If it was clustered all in one place, it might look just as dense as Calgary's.


----------



## Blackbelt Jones (Apr 22, 2004)

Though missing _several_ recent 'scrapers, I just found this older (mid 90s?) pic of the Chicago skyline as seen from the JH that absolutly belongs in this thread...
this is the skyline looking south from about 90 floors up. Enjoy. 











Oh, and I agree, Atlanta has a very pretty skyline at night, and it does belong in this poll.


----------



## Blackbelt Jones (Apr 22, 2004)

And here are a few more of Chicago I found that are taken from unique angles...


----------



## PotatoGuy (May 10, 2005)

In no order:

Chicago
Vancouver
Seattle 
Los Angeles
San Francisco


----------



## sdtj (Sep 11, 2003)

Like I said before, we have to many in NA... Here are some of my favorite..

Denver




















Dallas




















Pittsburgh


----------



## Dino Domingo (Jan 5, 2005)

In order:

New York
Chicago
Toronto
Vancouver
Philadelphia

Honourable mentions go out to Calgary and San Fran!


----------



## ranny fash (Apr 24, 2005)

seattle and philly for me


----------



## *Sweetkisses* (Dec 26, 2004)

You guys are sleeping on philly and pittsburgh.


----------



## Ionizer (Jun 8, 2005)

Next time include Mexico City buds 

btw I love them all!


----------



## Monkey (Oct 1, 2002)

New York
Chicago
Seattle
Toronto
Philadelphia


----------



## sean storm (Nov 18, 2004)

SF, represent:


----------



## DarkFenX (Jan 8, 2005)

In no paricular order except alphabetical order.
Boston (bias but hey, I wanna be bias sometimes  )








Chicago








New York(only good at night. Day makes it looks like bunch of cardboard towers bcuz most of them are brownish in color)








Philly








San Fran









Runner ups:
Calgary
Dallas
Minneapolis
Seattle

I love nighttime shots.


----------



## rantanamo (Sep 12, 2002)

Big D looking for respect


----------



## Jaborandi (Nov 19, 2006)

New York
Chicago
Toronto
Philadelphia
Montreal


----------



## Skyrazer (Sep 9, 2009)

1. New York
2. Chicago
3. Toronto
4. Philadelphia
5. San Francisco


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

1. New York
2. Chicago
3. Toronto
4. Seattle
5. Los Angeles


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

As unbiased as you get, Im an Aussie!

1. New York
2. Chicago
3. Philly
4. Seattle
5. Boston (love the old town area in front of the city and charlestown etc if you are wondering why I picked Boston over some of the other obvious ones.

Toronto + SF get honourable mentions.


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez (Jul 24, 2008)

New York
Chicago
Toronto
Vancouver
Seattle


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

PD said:


> As unbiased as you get, Im an Aussie!
> 
> 1. New York
> 2. Chicago
> ...


I love the Philadelphia and Seattle skylines too. They're quite tiny, but look great.


----------



## SydneyCity (Nov 14, 2010)

1 - New York City
2 - Chicago
3 - Toronto
4 - Vancouver
5 - Philadelphia


----------



## gjbultema (Mar 25, 2012)

In no particular order,

chicago
pittsburgh (LOVE THIS ONE)
san francisco
seattle
montreal


----------



## oceanmdx (Dec 18, 2004)

Chicago
New York
Toronto
Vancouver
Calgary


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

This Best Skyline threads have all been locked in the past few years. This is an old one,
dating back to the City vs City days....


----------

